# Information for course



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. 

I am doing an animal management course and need some information on venomous snakes. I have looked at information on websites but need information from forums as part off my project.

Thank in advance :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what sort of information?


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Just general information on venomous snakes. Such as a list of snakes and were they come from etc.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

You need an encyclopedia of snakes, the list would be huge theres roughly 265 in the family viperidae and 300 elapids not to mention medically significant rear fanged species. They occur in just about every habitat and country on the planet bar a few.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

You'll be best off narrowing it down a species or genus, and then asking specific questions. Most things will be available from a simple google search, but if you get stuck, come back and ask about what you're stuck on.

Like Si pointed out, there's a hell of a lot of venomous snakes in the world, so listing basic facts and info could go on forever.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

True, sorry I couldn't be more specific and thanks anyway
:2thumb:


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi again,

The name of my subject is, how many venomous snakes species exist and what is their geographical distribution?

hope this helps a bit more


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The name of my subject is, how many venomous snakes species exist and what is their geographical distribution?
> 
> hope this helps a bit more


 See below



SiUK said:


> You need an encyclopedia of snakes, the list would be huge *theres roughly 265 in the family viperidae and 300 elapids not to mention medically significant rear fanged species. They occur in just about every habitat and country on the planet bar a few*.


A simple google search will tell you where they don't occur. Places like Iceland, Greenland, New Zealand ad a few others.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, but that's what I have done, I need information off of a forum for my project. 
Its what my lecturer told me to do for my course.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> Thanks, but that's what I have done, I need information off of a forum for my project.
> Its what my lecturer told me to do for my course.


But what type of information are after? Si already mentioned (roughly) how many species they are. 

Copied and pasted from a google search

_"Several countries and islands have no snakes at all, including Iceland, Greenland, Newfoundland, Ireland, New Zealand and the Falkland Islands. Most of the islands of the Pacific Ocean, and many Caribbean islands, have no poisonous land snakes, although those in equatorial waters are likely to have poisonous sea snakes just offshore.

Madagascar is unusual in having a large and varied population of snakes - a total of 90 species altogether - but no dangerous ones ( a small number are venomous, but the arrangement of their fangs makes them completely harmless to people)."_

The country with the most venomous snakes is Ausralia, with around 120 or so (don't know exact). I believe the country with most snake related deaths is India. India has what they call, 'the big four' - species responsible for the most bites/deaths. These snakes are the saw scaled vipers (Echis carinatus), the common krait (Bungarus caeruleus), the common cobra (Naja naja) and the Russell's viper (Daboia russelii.). Not sure on how many deaths these cause, but it's likely to be 10's of thousands of people each year. Some reports put the numbers upward of 100,000 deaths, but to my knowledge, that's just a rough guess at the higher end of the spectrum. 

Is there anything else you need to know?


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> Thanks, but that's what I have done, I need information off of a forum for my project.
> Its what my lecturer told me to do for my course.





coldestblood said:


> is there anything else you need to know?


Come on... You're being trolled. Anyone that claims to be studying a course and comes onto a forum to ask such ridiculous non-questions doesn’t deserve to pass that course.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

It could be a college for someone with a mental impairment.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

You are not being trolled and I am studying at college I am doing a level 3 course and I do not have any problems. Any other questions you wish to ask? all im trying to do is get some information for the project that I have been given from my lecturer. Oh and thanks for the lovely welcome :censor:


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh and im getting distinctions and merits so im obviously failing my course. Don't just judge someone if they need something that their lecturer is asking for. I wish to be a zookeeper and I volunteer at a zoo, just because im new to the forum doesn't mean that I have no brain. Im sorry if what im asking is too difficult. I wish I hadn't asked and just told my lecturer that im not doing it and fail that section.

Thank you coldestblood for giving me some information at least some people try to help.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

If the op is genuine I am sure everyone would love to help. However this forum more than any other is frequented by some real tools who ask generally dumb questions.

feel free to pm me and I will help


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi im not a troll im just trying to get some answers.

I wish to be a reptile keeper at a zoo hence why im doing the animal management course. Im sorry if the question seems a bit broad but it is a question that I have 4 months or more to answer.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Troll or not, it only took 2 minutes to reply, and it could spark off a good discussion. We don't get many of them these days - plus I was a bit bored.

OP. I suggest you read a little bit about venomous snakes (even if it's Wikipedia), and use what you've read to come up with some questions that are a bit more specific. If indeed you are doing a course - and I'm not saying you're not - people will be more willing to help if you can show you've done a little research.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok thanks I will look a bit more into it.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Personally I would say that your lecturer isn't doing a particularly good job in guiding you as to what questions you ought to be asking.

Here for example is a map showing the distribution of venomous snakes:

http://apps.who.int/bloodproducts/snakeantivenoms/database/images/global_venomous_snakes-800.png

There are various ways of compiling lists.... most toxic, widest distribution, medically important, venom potency, venom yields etc. etc.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> I am doing an animal management course and need some information on venomous snakes. I have looked at information on websites but need information from forums as part off my project.


I'd agree that your lecturer is doing a crap job if they have set you an assignment to get "some information on venomous snakes". 

Perhaps if you posted the brief you've been given it would give a better idea as to what information you need and the context. I can't believe a four month college level assignment is so broad as to "get some information about venomous snakes", or do you have the freedom to determine your own topic as long as it relates to venomous snakes in some way? 
If that's the case can I suggest that as you want to be a reptile keeper in a zoo that you narrow your focus to something like "keeping venomous snakes safely in captivity" - there's plenty of scope within that topic and it will be immediately relevant to your future career.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

I chose to do venomous snakes and my lecturer had to come up with a topic title for my project.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> I chose to do venomous snakes and my lecturer had to come up with a topic title for my project.


And that topic title is? 

For someone that isn't trolling (you'll notice I'm giving the benefit of the doubt) you aren't being particularly forthcoming with information that will help you get the information you need to pass your course.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

If you would have looked at the previous post you would have seen that I told everyone the topic title.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

SnakeandOthers said:


> If you would have looked at the previous post you would have seen that I told everyone the topic title.


Sorry, I missed the title in the earlier post. If all you are looking for is information about venomous snake numbers and distribution then I'd suggest that forums are the last place to come for information. There's plenty of literature covering the subject and academic papers will have facts. A forum will give you opinions and is a great place to ask what keepers do and about captive snakes, but I think if you're looking for facts (as your title suggests) then academic literature should be your primary sources. 
Personally, I'd ask your lecturer to change the topic to make it more relevant to your career plans.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

SnakeandOthers said:


> Oh and im getting distinctions and merits so im obviously failing my course. Don't just judge someone if they need something that their lecturer is asking for. I wish to be a zookeeper and I volunteer at a zoo, just because im new to the forum doesn't mean that I have no brain. Im sorry if what im asking is too difficult. I wish I hadn't asked and just told my lecturer that im not doing it and fail that section.
> 
> Thank you coldestblood for giving me some information at least some people try to help.


The Animal Management Course will be beneficial...... but you are already doing the best possible thing to kick-start your career by volunteering and letting people see what you are capable of. You are very lucky to find a volunteering position, well done!


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

But the general consensus is mate, if you want to know about venomous snakes, come on here and ask, to then be ripped to shit and then told to go on wikipedia to look......... Standard.

good luck mate.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

House of Venom said:


> But the general consensus is mate, if you want to know about venomous snakes, come on here and ask, to then be ripped to shit and then told to go on wikipedia to look......... Standard.
> 
> good luck mate.


I actually think the advice to go away and do some research (or read Wikipedia) was based around the vagueness of the questions. Ditto the assumption that the OP was taking the pics. The forum will be a source of information for more specific questions and not something open-ended where the information is readily available to anyone with the most basic of research skills.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

cjd12345 said:


> I actually think the advice to go away and do some research (or read Wikipedia) was based around the vagueness of the questions. Ditto the assumption that the OP was taking the pics. The forum will be a source of information for more specific questions and not something open-ended where the information is readily available to anyone with the most basic of research skills.



Sometimes people just need a cuddle mate.......


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As a lecturer in Animal Management myself who delivers on Level 3 courses, I think I can see what has happened here (please correct me if I'm wrong SnakeandOthers).


The specific module you are taking is 'Unit 07: Undertake an Investigative Project in the Land-based Sector'.

The learning outcomes for the modules are:

1 Be able to identify and research a suitable topic for an investigative project in the environmental and land-based sector

2 Be able to plan for an investigative project in the environmental and land-based sector

3 Be able to carry out an investigative project in the environmental and land-based sector

4 Be able to report on an investigative project in the environmental and land-based sector




I would imagine, that as the whole premise of this module is to perform independent research, that your lecturer asked you what you were interested in and when you replied 'venomous snakes' he suggested you do some research online regarding that subject and the sorts of things you could investigate? He may even have suggested that you start with "something like how many snakes are out there that are venomous or where they live and then narrow it down from there"?

I find it hard to believe he explicitly stated the title should be "how many venomous snakes species exist and what is their geographical distribution?" however, there is the potential to meet the criteria with that as a starting point if he did.



However, what he was probably expecting is that you would begin your research by coming on the forum and posting something along the lines of :



Hi all,

I'm a student studying an Animal Management course and as part of my coursework I have to produce a project. I have chosen to do my project on venomous snakes of the world, maybe something along the lines of their geographic locations and their numbers.

I know I am new to the site, but I was just wondering if any of you might have any useful links to websites, information or advice that you would be willing to share with me?

I will be looking for information myself, but any information I can get will be gratefully received.

Thank you in advance,

Yours Sincerely

Joe Bloggs




When we mark your work and pick up on your grammar and your punctuation and your prose; when we ask you to present your work neatly and add introductions and conclusions and use the same font throughout etc etc, we are not doing it for the hell of it, or just because we like to make things difficult. We are doing it to assist you in communicating effectively, to assist you in getting things you want from the best people to help by being able to present yourself appropriately and to the best impression you can.



You tried it your way. As an experiment, even if it's just to humour me a little, try it again my way and see if it makes a difference.

(I guarantee that some of the people in this thread already and others that have yet to post are proper bona fide experts in this field and, if you can keep your cool and try really hard to put yourself across in the best possible way, you will get some fantastic information to include in your report)


Good luck with your project what ever you decide to do.

:2thumb:

regards


Andy


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks that is the part of the course I am on. I chose to get information off of forums as a part of the project otherwise I would not have much to right about for my project. The way I said it all at the start was a bit rushed because I was at the end of my lesson and thought that I should put the question up instead of forgetting about it and then doing it closer to the time it needs to be in (I have a lot of work to remember). 

Thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bothrops said:


> You tried it your way. As an experiment, even if it's just to humour me a little, try it again my way and see if it makes a difference.





SnakeandOthers said:


> Thanks that is the part of the course I am on. I chose to get information off of forums as a part of the project otherwise I would not have much to right about for my project. The way I said it all at the start was a bit rushed because I was at the end of my lesson and thought that I should put the question up instead of forgetting about it and then doing it closer to the time it needs to be in (I have a lot of work to remember).
> 
> Thanks anyway :2thumb:




Or not. That's OK too! :whistling2:



Good luck with your project, and if you do decide to give it another shot and try asking again, you may just get lucky!

Incidentally, what college are you at?


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

bothrops said:


> Or not. That's OK too! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hoping they are not at yours now? lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

:lol2:

I'm pretty sure they're not due to the timescales mentioned (we run 'short fat' modules rather than 'long thin' so no-one here would have a 4 month deadline at that level of course). I'm just curious as I may know the college and may even know his lecturer! Plus I'm a nosey git!


----------

